# Alternative ways to spell ....



## Tasha360

Leigh.
I have no deicided with the help of some of you that im going to name my little girl Demi-Leigh Lawrence. Does anyone know of any alternetive ways to spell it? I like to be different lol.
Thanks xx


----------



## faille

From a quick search; Lee, Lei, Leigh, Leye

A girl I was at school with had part of her name 'Lei' and it would get pronounced either 'Lee' or 'Lie' so that's worth considering. I think 'Leye' is also quite confusing as to how it's supposed to be pronounced.

Personally, I think Leigh is the most femine spelling and looks the best, but I do like Lei although I know it confuses some people!


----------



## MUMOF5

My middle name is spelt Leigh, I really like the spelling :thumbup:, and the name until i married Mr Lee! Now my name is Kelly Leigh Lee :haha: :dohh:. xx


----------



## trashit

:haha: Kelly Leigh Lee's amusing. Theres lee, leigh, lie, lei.. Thats all i no. Or leie?


----------



## kyesmummy

i girl i went to wschool with spealt her name 'Lea' x


----------



## Amygdala

I think Demi-Lea looks lovely but she might get ''Le-ah'' a lot.


----------



## kiwimama

I would of thought 'Lee' would of been the only other spelling you could use without it being confusing.


----------



## Freyasmum

The only ones I've seen are Leigh and Lee. I think the others just look a bit like you're making it up to try to be different. There would be confusion about the spelling and pronunciation. :)


----------



## Tegans Mama

Amygdala said:


> I think Demi-Lea looks lovely but she might get ''Le-ah'' a lot.

Yeah I have this problem - my name is Leanne, but I hate it, and call myself Lea everywhere, all the time and am legally changing it when I change my surname this year :thumbup: 

But everyone calls me Leah, and its happened for years, and I've got to the point now where I just can't be bothered to correct everyone... :shrug:


----------



## PleaseBaby

I think you should spell it Leigh, although you like to be different you little girl is going to have this name for the rest of her life, do you really want her to have to correct people all the time x


----------



## venusrockstar

My friend spelled hers "Leah"


----------



## Moraine

My sisters middle name is Lee, so I guess I like that one.:)


----------

